
Free .NET Decompiler - JustDecompile - binarymax
http://www.telerik.com/products/decompiler.aspx?utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=sm&utm_campaign=ad
======
darklajid

      Auto-updating and Regular Updates
    
      JustDecompile is evolving quickly. Thankfully,
      from day one JustDecompile ships with built-in
      support for auto-updating when new versions are
      available. JustDecompile will be updated frequently
      during the BETA, and will  receive 3 major updates per
      year. Stop settling for stale tools, and always work
      with JustDecompile, a decompiling tool that is evolving
      and has the latest and greatest features.
    

Isn't that what ultimately lead to the .Net Reflector ~crisis~? Can I opt out?
Because otherwise I'd rather stick to ILSpy or even the jetbrains offer.

------
freedompeace
In case anyone doesn't know yet (and for future reference), ILSpy
(<http://wiki.sharpdevelop.net/ILSpy.ashx>) is an open source alternative, and
.NET Reflector was the first "popular" .NET decompiler that was used until
they decided to force people to pay for it.

~~~
saurik
_ahem_ Actually, I wrote the first .NET decompiler: Exemplar, with a GUI later
called Anakrino; it was even quite popular. Microsoft actually used it as a
test case for their compiler occasionally. ;P Reflector existed at the time,
but it was not a decompiler: it was just a class browser and disassembler. He
added the decompilation features due to pressure from Anakrino, to which I was
adding class browser functionality (and was orders of magnitudes faster, as I
hated waiting around for Reflector to analyze the binary, which used to take
forever). (Incidentally, Anakrino was open source.)

~~~
cfn
I remember using Anakrino! That was a loong time ago and thanks for doing it.
What happened?

~~~
saurik
To be totally honest, I think the most correct answer to "what happened?" is
simply "I was 18" (maybe 19). There are a ton of other aspects to the story
that involve a lot of political backstabbing (crossing even unto seemingly
unrelated projects that were actually related through different means), but I
now know that is "par for the course" (sadly), and were I to be me now back
then you'd probably still be using Anakrino today.

~~~
teyc
did you work for another company then?

~~~
saurik
I am confused. At the time I wrote Anakrino I was a freshman (maybe a
sophomore) at the College of Creative Studies, University of California, Santa
Barbara. I did not have a job at that time: I wrote Exemplar over a weekend
while visiting home to prove a point on the .NET beta mailing list (that
decompilers would happen sooner, rather than later), and then wrote Anakrino
to make it easier to use.

I had previously had jobs, but I had moved on as I went to college; back home,
I had been working with/for a friend of mine, Patrick Dietzen, on a web design
and consulting company, CyberUniverse, which he had started when he was a
freshman in high school (he had to explain to his clients what the Internet
was), and then (for a brief time) for one of our clients, Professional
Response and Consulting, Inc., during that last summer.

At the beginning of my sophomore year, a friend of mine decided to take
something I had been helping him with a few months prior (a video game he had
been working on for many many years) and attempt to start a company with it,
registering for the Center for Entrepreneurship and Engineering Management
annual business plan competition: I was one of the people who worked with him
on that project.

~~~
teyc
You are clearly very capable. What are you doing now?

~~~
saurik
I run an alternative to the App Store for jailbroken iOS devices (specializing
in everything that isn't actually an "app" at all) called Cydia; I am a member
of the (probably poorly named) "iPhone Dev Team", the group that writes the
popular jailbreak tools, but I really specialize in everything that happens
"after the hack": acting as a sort of "community manager" for the ecosystem of
users and developers, and coordinating the efforts of the various groups.

In addition to some of the popular tweaks, one thing in particular that I work
on and am known for is called Cydia (Mobile) Substrate, a framework and
development library used by developers to reasonably sanely (and hopefully
safely) make modifications to code written by other developers and running in
other processes, even if multiple people are attempting to modify the same
thing; this library is the foundation of most of the interesting hacks found
on the iPhone.

(I also give large numbers of talks at conferences about all of this, and so
the previous two paragraphs are pretty much just me typing my introduction; if
you search around on YouTube you can find me saying almost the exact same
thing in numerous hilarious contexts. You might also find me "busting out an
Xzibit", much to the chagrin of YouTube commenters everywhere, who also like
to complain about my long beard and fingernails.)

~~~
teyc
Cydia is famous. I didn't know the name behind it. Nice to meet you.

------
zzygan
If its not open source, then the same thing will eventually happen that
happened with reflector.

I'll stick with ILSpy when I work on .NET/mono

------
simonbrown
There's also dotPeek.

<http://www.jetbrains.com/decompiler/>

------
craigdo
I tried this and dotPeek (<http://www.jetbrains.com/decompiler/>) when
Reflector stopped being free. I found them both a little lacking - the
decompiled code wasn't quite right, especially for linq expressions. I finally
paid for Reflector. It was worth it for me.

